# E61 machine: Bezzera Unica PID, ECM Classika ii PID or Expobar Leva HX?



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello there,

This is my first post in this forum, although I've been scanning and reading on the information for years.

It is about time to upgrade from my Gaggia Classic, and I have a few machines in mind. I am unsure whether I should go for an HX (Heat Exchange) and favour a SBDU (Single Boiler Dual Use).

From what I've been reading the HX machines seem to be overkill for my usage pattern:

- Long cooling flushes (thus wasting a lot of water - I live in the Thames Valley, where the water is very hard, so planning to use Ashback or Waitrose as they are not hard);

- Heating time;

- Descaling / maintenance routine.

In terms of usage, Monday to Fridays I drink 1 espresso a day 4x a week, and 1x a week a milk based drink, first thing in the morning.

On weekends I tend to have a milk based drink first thing in the morning, and an espresso or two during the afternoon.

I understand the drawbacks of an SBDU machine. As I've never owned an HX machine, I am hesitant to buy one and regret later due to the reasons stated above.

So I am wondering whether, considering the drawbacks of an SBDU machine and the "overkill" issues considering my usage for an HX machine, an SBDU machine would be better for me?

I am particularly interested on the:

- Bezzera Unica PID;

- ECM Classika II PID;

- Expobar Office Leva HX.

The other possibility, although a little out of my budget, is the Rocket Cellini Evoluzione HX.

Note they all have an E61 group head.

Has anyone been in the same position? What has been your experience?

When I make my mind up, hopefully soon , I am planning to buying from Bella Barista.

Kind regards,

Alberto.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Alberto, welcome to the forum. I'm not very experienced with machines so not sure I could offer much advice there. The only thing I am thinking is that if you make an appointment with them I've heard Bella Barista are also happy to show you different machines. If you're thinking of buying from them anyway, they might help you arrive at a decision based on trying some or seeing them in action.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you jlarkin, I've done exactly that. Went to Bella Barista, spent a couple of hours there experimenting and evaluating different machines, I went for the Rocket Cellini Evo v2. Very very happy!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Very nice! I'm glad you found something you like .


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I've progressed from a SBDU to an HX and will, at some point move to a DB. The SBDU is a pain if you do back to back milky drinks but OK for espresso. I love my current Rocket but the engineer in me would like greater precision over temperature control and I'm only going to get that with a PID DB. YMMV.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I started with a classic with a PID which was ok for espresso but as I mainly drink cappuccino and the Hotmetalette likes latte I realised that although I didn't think I was discerning or experienced enough to need a DB, it made sense to skip the whole HX thing (cooling flushes with bottled water) and go straight for what I really wanted: R58. It makes getting 2 great tasting milky drinks out in short order so much easier. I don't see myself needing to upgrade unless at some point I get tempted by the lever bug.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The length of cooling flushes varies by machine, and boiler pressure/temp can be modified to reduce this. In addition some machines require no flush at all, something BB would be able to advise you of.


----------

